# "economy products" - thinking about these? Any better options for the price?



## cascas (May 2, 2017)

*"economy products" - thinking about these? Any better options for the price?*

Just bought new (second hand!) car.

Need to replace a couple of products shampoo etc, to maintain - clean rather than detail.

Want to keep the cost down (economy) rather than absolute budget. A product that can do several jobs is better (for cost) that individual products as long as it performs.

Ive read the reviews, and am thinking about the following. Am I on a reasonable path? Have I got any items wrong, or would there be better choices?

Car Chem 1900:1 Shampoo. £10.75 / 250ml = 13p a wash!

Surfex HD - £21.00 / 5lt - Makes 50Lts of exterior APC / Wheel clean 42p / Ltr (or 100 ltr of interior cleaner - 21p / ltr). Very multipurpose.

Carpro Perl - £20.00 / 1000ml - Makes 4 Ltr of External Trim dressing (£5.00 / Ltr), 2 Ltr of Tyre Dressing £10 / Ltr), or Internal Drim dressing £3.3 Ltr. Multipurpose, can use after Surfex

IPA £6.67 / ltr - will make up 2 ltr of glass cleaner / panel wipe (makes £3.35 / Ltr)

Polish: Already have Menzerna 3-in-1 One Step or Autosmart Topaz,

BH Double Speed Wax: £14.95.

Sonax BSD - £9.99 - Is this expensive? Is it needed? Anything better? More Economic


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi,

Looks like a good, solid, sensible list. :thumb:

You might like to look at Car Chem Total Clean instead of Surfex. 5L @ £29.99 and it can be diluted up to 100:1.

https://www.car-chem.com/shop/total-clean

For windscreen washer fluid (rather than IPA glass cleaner) I find this very good:

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sonax-xtreme-clear-view-nano-concentrate

As for actually cleaning the glass try Barkeepers Friend. A search on here will give plenty of info.

And BSD is great for "topping up" the wax when you haven't time to re wax but want some quality protection. Can easily be used after every wash. 
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=424468

Good Luck.

Andy.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

DetailedOnline do a very nice shampoo that’s available in bulk and is well priced, very nice to use. 

BH DSW - I couldn’t get along with it, yes it’s a good price, but I just couldn’t get along with it and handed it away. G3 supergloss is well worth a look, similar prices (esp if on offer) a doddle to use and remove and very nice results...


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Would be worth trying to get most of the products from the same supplier otherwise the postage is going to push to total spend up if having to get from different sources. I think Slims stock most the items listed. 

You haven't mentioned a pre-wash/Snowfoam but you can use Surfed HD as a pre-wash. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Kenan said:


> You haven't mentioned a pre-wash/Snowfoam but you can use Surfed HD as a pre-wash.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


If you're doing plenty of miles and the car's getting proper dirty between washes (if not, make do with Surfex at <5%), it would be well worth getting a snow foam like BH Autofoam; think it was £17 for 5L last time I bought and it lasts a long time and is very effective - ignore the LSP doubters on here.

If you'd made this post before Black Friday you could have bought all Carchem products at give-away prices.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

I buy bsd in 5l its much cheaper usualy less than £40 and I use it as a drying aid after washing, that's all car has had on it for the last year, it's the quickest way to add protection and gloss as it adds no additional time 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Rian said:


> I buy bsd in 5l its much cheaper usualy less than £40 and I use it as a drying aid after washing, that's all car has had on it for the last year, it's the quickest way to add protection and gloss as it adds no additional time
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


I've been using tacsystem aqua waterless cut 1:3 the same way. Super tight beads and a nice finish for a topper. No idea how it will look on bare paint.

Its not expensive either.

I've also used it to clean my interior. I will be buying a liter next time. Its about 15-20 pounds here for a liter.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

That's a good solid list. I wouldn't change Surfex HD for anything, it can itself be diluted to 100:1 and beyond and is more effective than anything else.

The shampoo is a great buy, but the more you buy the cheaper it gets. Keep that.

CarPro Perl - Another solid dilutable product. Great value, works on everything. Keep that.

IPA - very versatile but if you are getting 99% then you should be aiming for 25% IPA solution for panel wipe and even a bit less for glass cleaning. Add a dash of Surfex for the panel wipe (3%) and away to go. It's more effective and you get more for your money.

DSW - great wax. The question is, do you want a wax, or a liquid wax/aka sealant? They apply better in cold weather (they actually bond and don't get washed off) and are perhaps easier to apply. Wowo's Crystal Sealant is my choice and it's great on wheels too.

BSD - great product, super hydrophobic and decently cheap. However, if you have a pressure washer, there is a better way of doing this. A rinse on spray off product like Turtlewax Dry and Shine would be cheaper and quicker. It must be used very sparingly and rinsed off thoroughly to avoid residue but it is very effective. Even cheaper would be a product like Polar Seal or Deflector Shield from EZ Car Care (when they sell it 50% off every other day) used in a spray bottle like Dry and Shine or in a pump sprayer. Use at between 1-3% and rinse off. This uses pennies of product a wash and is effective.


----------



## cascas (May 2, 2017)

roscopervis said:


> BSD - great product, super hydrophobic and decently cheap. However, if you have a pressure washer, there is a better way of doing this. A rinse on spray off product like Turtlewax Dry and Shine would be cheaper and quicker. It must be used very sparingly and rinsed off thoroughly to avoid residue but it is very effective. Even cheaper would be a product like Polar Seal or Deflector Shield from EZ Car Care (when they sell it 50% off every other day) used in a spray bottle like Dry and Shine or in a pump sprayer. Use at between 1-3% and rinse off. This uses pennies of product a wash and is effective.


Great comments everyone!

I have actually a bottle of KK Detail Purity Polymer Concentrate already, that I have never really used. Apparently, a rinse agent, QD, and sealant (Dilute 10-1 to 1000-1). This seems to be a similar product to Polar Seal, or Deflector Shield. So, if similar might as well used, instead of BSD.

What would be the best way to use this? As a rince agent at 500:1 and rinse off, or as a QD concentration (200-1000:1) and wipe off with a cloth?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

cascas said:


> Great comments everyone!
> 
> I have actually a bottle of KK Detail Purity Polymer Concentrate already, that I have never really used. Apparently, a rinse agent, QD, and sealant (Dilute 10-1 to 1000-1). This seems to be a similar product to Polar Seal, or Deflector Shield. So, if similar might as well used, instead of BSD.
> 
> What would be the best way to use this? As a rince agent at 500:1 and rinse off, or as a QD concentration (200-1000:1) and wipe off with a cloth?


Ok then, hold the boat! Ignore my previous advice about DSW/Wowo's Crystal Sealant and use this instead for everything. Make up a small bottle at 1:10 to use as a sealant proper. Apply like a normal product at this dilution, wait to haze and buff off. This provides 4-6 months of durability.

Then, in your spray bottle/pump sprayer, you only need 2ml in 1 litre (0.2% dilution!!!) as a rinse aid product when wet and QD when applied dry which will maintain the hydrophobics of the base coat. This is a brilliant product and if you already have it, you have covered 2 uses already.


----------



## cascas (May 2, 2017)

roscopervis said:


> Ok then, hold the boat! Ignore my previous advice about DSW/Wowo's Crystal Sealant and use this instead for everything. Make up a small bottle at 1:10 to use as a sealant proper. Apply like a normal product at this dilution, wait to haze and buff off. This provides 4-6 months of durability.
> 
> Then, in your spray bottle/pump sprayer, you only need 2ml in 1 litre (0.2% dilution!!!) as a rinse aid product when wet and QD when applied dry which will maintain the hydrophobics of the base coat. This is a brilliant product and if you already have it, you have covered 2 uses already.


Great stuff. Thanks for everyones help

So I can use Purity, as a sealant (1:10), then 0,2% rinse aid, and also as a QD.

So, if I read your previous comments correctly, should I drop the wax and just us purity as a liquid sealant? Is this right? Any advantage in result using a wax instead Purity?


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

FYI you guys have 3D now too. Lots of budget friendly products has well. Respected brand on this side of the pond.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Despite its loyal following I would not have Perl on my list - I' tried it on numerous plastic parts, at differing dilutions (incl neat) and it just doesn't bond in my experience. I've prep'd with various APCs, various panel wipes / IPAs and still no go. I've even taking parts off vehicles, applied it and left it 3 days before wiping off any excess - one rain shower and it was gone !

It's not budget but Gtechniq C4 is very long lasting on plastics, but does need correct application.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

percymon said:


> Despite its loyal following I would not have Perl on my list - I' tried it on numerous plastic parts, at differing dilutions (incl neat) and it just doesn't bond in my experience. I've prep'd with various APCs, various panel wipes / IPAs and still no go. I've even taking parts off vehicles, applied it and left it 3 days before wiping off any excess - one rain shower and it was gone !
> 
> It's not budget but Gtechniq C4 is very long lasting on plastics, but does need correct application.


Perl is a dressing not a coating.


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

Check out A-Chem's website.

Their Jelly Bean shampoo and Citrus Wash are amazing for the price (the shampoo is easily a match for the Adams brand, and the Citrus Wash is bloody strong (high PH, over 13) so dilutes very well (but it's a bit stinky, bit of a cat **** odour until you dilute it)).


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

auto-glanz trim reaper is good alternative to perl, I get a month out of it till it needs reapplying.

Detailed online do a cheap qd Hydrophobe can be had for it for £20 for 5litres with a 10% off code durability and beading nearly as good as bsd.


----------

